# My Aviation Art



## Denis Podgornyy (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I just want to show you my Artworks - BoxArt for ICM - Plastic Model Kits Company...
And please see my Blog:
Denis Podgorniy
Blog from time to time be updated with new works...


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 18, 2010)

Overwhelmed!
Amazing!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2010)

Some nice stuff there. Are you able to say what sort of deadlines you have to work to, and what medium you use?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2010)

Extremely nice!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Pong (Feb 19, 2010)

Great work Denis!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## ppopsie (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool!

Just remembered my RAF crews are still eagerly awaiting in the box for final dressing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice. I have your Spitfire IX art on my ICM kit box in my stash.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 19, 2010)

Those are nice!! 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 20, 2010)

These are great Denis


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope the plastic models are more accurate then you"re drawings.

Is it me or is the drawing perspective off in quite a few drawings?

Im sorry but i do not like them, too many artistic liberty's for my taste.

ohh well.. one cant please everybody all the time.


----------



## Denis Podgornyy (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you very much!
I must say...that my English is very bad...
I use a computer translator...like this - Google Translate 
So...sometimes I can't understand what you say...

To Airframes
Deadlines are usually - 2 weeks on one Artwork...
From receiving the task to the finished painting...
He 70, LaGG-3, Su-27, Spitfire Mk.IX - Gouache...
Other paintings - Tempera...
Now I use Tempera...

To Snautzer01
Thank you!
Some people like my paintings, and some is not - this is normal


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a very tight time schedule! It also explains the perceived inaccuracies, where I expect the overall impression is what is needed, rather than absolute accuracy. I paint in oils, on canvas, and putting aside the drying times, an average painting, measuring 60 x 80 cms, takes between 80 and 120 hours actual painting, depending on complexity and detail. I doubt very much I'd be able to meet deadlines for box-top art!!


----------



## Denis Podgornyy (Feb 25, 2010)

I recently started work on a colour profile...

Airframes, where can I see your Paintings?
Yes - it's a very tight time schedule...
Yes - the overall impression is more important than absolute accuracy...
It's a Box Art...and the picture should be impresive!
As for me, my recent paintings are 50 cm wide, tempera...
Hours...i think no more than 48 hours actual painting...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2010)

There are some of my paintings somewhere here on the forum Denis, but I can't remember where, as they were posted some time ago!
However, here's a couple of examples.


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

Great work T, especially on those Mustangs!

Nice start on your profile, I have done a couple myself but all of them seemed to be left in my folders unfinished.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice work Airframes and Denis.  Very nice indeed. I have yet to try my hand at aviation art as I want to finish my models first. Denis, Molodec, where did you learn art or are you self taught and how long have you been painting? Keep up the work as practice makes the master. As I recall, Norman Rockwell also had tight deadlines. 


Airframes, how long have you been painting and is aviation your only subject?


----------



## brandle (Feb 26, 2010)

Great work Denis, thumbs up to you also Airframes


----------



## Denis Podgornyy (Mar 1, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Denis, Molodec, where did you learn art or are you self taught and how long have you been painting?



Thanks!
I have been drawing since childhood...
But if you are interested in my education - I graduated from university. Art Faculty.

But the aircrafts I began to draw only a year (maybe a 1,5 years) ago...
I like it a lot!


----------



## v2 (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Messy1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great job! I think they look great. I do not mind a little "inaccuracy" in hand done art, if I wanted perfection, I'd buy a photograph. I think the little differences make paintings and drawings special, and give them character. As long as it is not a wing on backwards or something huge like that. 

Great job once again.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 3, 2010)

nice job.. i like the sense of motion.

,


----------



## Trebor (Mar 3, 2010)

very nice! say, do you do civil aviation? like airliners and general aviation aircraft?


----------



## Denis Podgornyy (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Trebor, unfortunately I have no pictures with passenger aircrafts...
Although, there is one work, but it's still in the progress - Heinkel He 70G-1 Lufthansa airline. This is passenger aircraft!
8)
And now I want to show my new Picture - Hs 126B-1...
After some time, I do "director's cut" version of this Picture!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice paintings guy's, lovely to see works of art in a different dimension to modelling.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2010)

Nicely done Denis!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work Denis, on a difficult subject too.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 6, 2010)

Denis Podgornyy said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Trebor, unfortunately I have no pictures with passenger aircrafts...
> Although, there is one work, but it's still in the progress - Heinkel He 70G-1 Lufthansa airline. This is passenger aircraft!
> ...



if at all possible, I'd love to see you do a pic of a 737-300 in Southwest Airlines classic livery


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------

